# Bottle cap sign



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

Can anyone give me info.. Looking to make a bottle cap sign not sure if you call it 2d or 3d using vectric..Hoping there is a video out there to watch or any help...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a bottlecap included with the Aspire Clipart.


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

*just starting and no idea*

I bought a machine and the guy was suppose to help me out but flew the coop CNC MOGUL.. (no where to be found) I have no idea how to do something like this from start to finish and would like to see a tutorial video so I can understand.. It seems he sold me a machine with his name in aspire and I don't have his passwords to get in.. Not sure he was on up and up since he sold a bunch of machines with aspire put in them.. Can I still use artclip?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Shortys did you buy this from CNC MOGUL or did you buy it used from someone? I know there is no longer a web site but there is a facebook page and the last pots was on March 14. If he was a legitimate Vectric Software distributor then you should be able to register the software through Vectric. If he included Artclip 3d the same thing applies. 

I am not sure what control software he supplied with the CNC but the controller program is a different program that reads the gcode file from the design software output toolpaths. If you did get a good copy of Aspire then like John said you do have a Bottle Cap 3d model that you would import into the design software.

If you got it from CNC MOGAL there is a phone number on the facebook page for contact. I'll PM you


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Shortys after looking at the facebook page again those posts are from 2013-2015 and the web site is closed. That phone number is probably not any good either.


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes I had his personal number and he would not get back to me... I think he sold all his machines with the same license software.. I think he would have put it into my name if it was ligit....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

shortys said:


> Yes I had his personal number and he would not get back to me... I think he sold all his machines with the same license software.. I think he would have put it into my name if it was ligit....


Normally the Vectric software is sold with the software being under the distributor's name and when you install it you would register it in your name or business name. If you payed full price for the Aspire Software I would contact Vectric and ask them what you need to do. He was in business for a few years so I would think it is legitimate software if you bought it from CNC MOGUL.

Did you get a disk with the Aspire software with the registration information on the back of the case? If you did then the code is there on the case. You you got some kind of download then it is probably no good.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it would still be worth it to call Vectric and see, if anything to inform them of someone improperly selling their product.


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

After getting in touch with aspire they told me that cnc mogul was not ligit and to remove software...That is just not right!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

After contacting aspire they told me cnc mogul was not ligit and to remove software..... This just isn't right!!!!!


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

aspire said cnc mogul was not ligit and to remove there software... That's just not right!!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Could you ever get in to it? He probably hotloaded it in all the machines from one copy. 

How much extra did you pay for the Aspire program? If it was "free" with the machine, then you have to decide if the machine alone was worth the price, and then continue on. Does the machine even work?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Shortys, Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your purchase. 

When you purchased Aspire, you should have received a DVD along with it. If you didn't get a DVD then the software is almost certainly pirated.The DVD contained many video tutorials on how to use the software along with many designs. Aspire retails for $1995 so if you paid less than that amount for the machine and software you probably got taken. 

The CNC Mogul was discontinued but another supplier makes the same machine (only speculation because they look identical) and you can get parts. I believe it is called (Gryphon CNC) Affordable quality CNC machines - Gryphon CNC.

Just so you know, I am a licensed Vectric Reseller. If you decide to purchase Aspire or VCarve Pro, let me know. I will help you to learn the software. I obviously can't make the same offer with illegal software though.

Bill


----------

